# Notting Hill Carnival - Kick off?



## DrRingDing (Aug 9, 2011)

What's the chances this is going to turn into a riot?

At least this'll be in a posh area.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 9, 2011)

possibly/probably cancelled i reckon


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 9, 2011)

There are various rumours/reports it will be cancelled...


----------



## Crispy (Aug 9, 2011)

can't believe for a second they'll let it happen


----------



## DrRingDing (Aug 9, 2011)

If it's stopped that's reason itself to riot.


----------



## Zabo (Aug 9, 2011)

Crispy said:


> can't believe for a second they'll let it happen



Agreed.


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 9, 2011)

There's more chance of the EDL marching down brick lane than the plod letting carnival go ahead this year.


----------



## yardbird (Aug 9, 2011)

It'll be called off. David and Boris will stop it.


----------



## WWWeed (Aug 9, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> There are various rumours/reports it will be cancelled...


If this happens I will start a riot.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 9, 2011)

WWWeed said:


> If this happens I will start a riot.


So would I, even though I've never got around to going to that carnival yet - it's needed.


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 9, 2011)

Anyone think this will affect the Leeds Carnival in Chapeltown where there was some trouble last night? Maybe more reason to call the Leeds one off as the trouble last night appears to have been rival gang related...


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 10, 2011)

"We think it is too early to start speculating about whether carnival be cancelled" - spokesman for organisers.

http://kensington.londoninformer.co.uk/2011/08/carnival-plans-in-jeopardy.html


----------



## TopCat (Aug 10, 2011)

it will go ahead with a massive police presence and police led violence in the afternoon on Monday.


----------



## paolo (Aug 11, 2011)

If it does go ahead, numbers will be massively down I expect. Especially on the Monday.


----------



## DrRingDing (Aug 27, 2011)

So what's the odds for a decent riot?


----------



## gavman (Aug 27, 2011)

that's 100% in the hands of the police. if they go on like cunts, it will kick off much more quickly than in previous years.
they need to seriously consider any stop and search


----------



## DrRingDing (Aug 27, 2011)

gavman said:


> that's 100% in the hands of the police. if they go on like cunts, it will kick off much more quickly than in previous years.
> they need to seriously consider any stop and search



Too late for that, it's already begun...

http://ianbone.wordpress.com/2011/0...-pulling-black-kids-straight-off-the-coaches/


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm hoping that the police don't shoot anyone in the head over the next few days. Things might go off as planned.


----------



## Ponyutd (Aug 27, 2011)

friedaweed said:


> There's more chance of the EDL marching down brick lane than the plod letting carnival go ahead this year.


What time is the EDL march?


----------



## Utopia (Aug 27, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> I'm hoping that the police don't shoot anyone in the head over the next few days. Things might go off as planned.



By 'anyone' I take it you mean 'known criminal/drug dealers with links to gangs who carry loaded weapons' don't you?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 27, 2011)

Utopia said:


> By 'anyone' I take it you mean 'known criminal/drug dealers with links to gangs who carry loaded weapons' don't you?


you got proof of that slander have you... coppers boy...


----------



## Utopia (Aug 27, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> you got proof of that slander have you... coppers boy...


 
I thinks it very clear what went on there.  You got proof otherwise.....gangsters bitch?


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 27, 2011)

i dont think the early finishing times are gonna help things....
Hope it goes off all peacefully and gives the state no excuses for further repression....


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 27, 2011)

Utopia said:


> I thinks it very clear what went on there. You got proof otherwise.....gangsters bitch?


I think as no details have been release because it's an ongoing investigation I choose not to beleive the lies released by the police or the IPCC who have both admitted after the riots they gave out incorrect information.

You see you are directly repeating lies given out by the police hence coppers boy, I on the other hand believe in the innocent until proven guilty line of reasoning which doesn't equate to being a gangsters anything it equates to being someone who believes in the rule of law and justice.

you prize cockwit...

So AGAIN have you any proof of your slander?

other than the police who've admitted they lied and the IPCC who've admitted they lied.

or is it that the lies go along with your preferred view that all black men in working class areas of london are defacto drug dealers and gangsters because it suits your racist out look...

which is it unthinking cockwit or racist shit bag...

it really is an either or here...


----------



## Utopia (Aug 27, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> I think as no details have been release because it's an ongoing investigation I choose not to beleive the lies released by the police or the IPCC who have both admitted after the riots they gave out incorrect information.
> 
> You see you are directly repeating lies given out by the police hence coppers boy, I on the other hand believe in the innocent until proven guilty line of reasoning which doesn't equate to being a gangsters anything it equates to being someone who believes in the rule of law and justice.
> 
> ...



What's race got to do with it?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 27, 2011)

Utopia said:


> What's race got to do with it?


the very fact you're asking the question shows precisely what a cockwit you are...

now then as it's very clear what went on even though theres an invesitgation to establish what went on are you going to post up PROOF of your claims regarding Mark Duggan


----------



## Utopia (Aug 27, 2011)

You do realise the fact that you brought up race kind of makes you racist in some ways don't you?

My comment was opinion, obviously, although i'm quite confident he wasn't an innocent upstanding member of the community.  Police in this country rarely shoot innocent people.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 27, 2011)

Utopia said:


> You do realise the fact that you brought up race kind of makes you racist in some ways don't you?
> 
> My comment was opinion, obviously, although i'm quite confident he wasn't an innocent upstanding member of the community. Police in this country rarely shoot innocent people.


except for brazillains, asains, old men, depressed bankers, etc etc etc etc etc ...

you are merely filling up you account at the bank of cockwit here you really are...

look up the fucking history of the Metropolitan police who have on nearly every occasion they've shot someone turn out they shouldn't have and often the person they were shooting was entirely innocent or mistaken for someone else...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 27, 2011)

out of interest you knew him to be confident that the sources of your knowledge he wasn't an upstanding memebr of the community come from where...

your PROOF or your retraction.  if you please...


----------



## Utopia (Aug 27, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> except for brazillains, asains, old men, depressed bankers, etc etc etc etc etc ...


 Ummmmm....only one of those was innocent I think'll you'll find, hence me using the term 'rarely'.

Its been widely reported the chap was a known gangster and was armed, his own girlfriend when asked if he was armed was on C4 saying “I didn’t believe he fired a shot. 100 per cent I don’t believe that", not the response from the partner of an 'innocent' man was it really? I take it you think otherwise then?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 27, 2011)

DrRingDing said:


> What's the chances this is going to turn into a riot?
> 
> At least this'll be in a posh area.


wot no poll?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 27, 2011)

Utopia said:


> By 'anyone' I take it you mean 'known criminal/drug dealers with links to gangs who carry loaded weapons' don't you?


it's always nice to see the pr exercise exposed before the off. could you point me to the sentencing guidelines which permit police execution on the grounds of police information?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 27, 2011)

Utopia said:


> You do realise the fact that you brought up race kind of makes you racist in some ways don't you?
> 
> My comment was opinion, obviously, although i'm quite confident he wasn't an innocent upstanding member of the community. Police in this country rarely shoot innocent people.


harry stanley - what was he guilty of? what about patrick rooney? what had he done? diarmuid o'neill, trying to surrender to the police. stephen waldorf... they rarely shoot innocent people? they rarely shoot anyone but.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 27, 2011)

Utopia said:


> Ummmmm....only one of those was innocent I think'll you'll find, hence me using the term 'rarely'.
> 
> Its been widely reported the chap was a known gangster and was armed(his own girlfriend when asked if he was armed was on C4 saying “I didn’t believe he fired a shot. 100 per cent I don’t believe that ") or do you think otherwise then?



THE IPCC DON'T BELEIVE HIS REPLICA GUN WAS CAPABLE OF FIRING ANYTHING AND HAD ADMITTED THEY LIED ABOUT WHO FIRED WHAT YOU COCKWIT.

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/ipcc-may-misled-media-over-mark-duggan-143301532.html

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-14510329



> The Independent Police Complaints Commission later released a statement to make it clear that *Mr Duggan did not fire a gun at police.*
> 
> Ballistic tests found that a bullet which lodged itself in one officer's radio was police issue.
> 
> It was reported by many media outlets at the time that a police officer had been shot before Mr Duggan was killed.



totting up those cockwit dollars...


----------



## Utopia (Aug 27, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> harry stanley - what was he guilty of? what about patrick rooney? what had he done? diarmuid o'neill, trying to surrender to the police. rarely shoot innocent people? they rarely shoot anyone but.



I think if you compared those arrests to the arrest's where there's no one killed then you you'll find the police do in fact *rarely* shoot and kill 'innocent' people.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 27, 2011)

Utopia said:


> I think if you compared those arrests to the arrest's where there's no one killed then you you'll find the police do in fact *rarely* shoot and kill 'innocent' people.


in nearly all the police shooting case though you wriggling dishonest maggot it has been revealed the person shot was innocent...

really raoul moat was maybe the first guilty shooting incident in many many many years...

wtf is wrong with you there's a shit ton of evidence out there and in this particular case they lied and lied and lied and lied which caused the worse riots in this country in a generation and you still don't believe even though they've admitted they lied that they lied...

how fucking damaged are you...


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 27, 2011)

Utopia said:


> I think if you compared those arrests to the arrest's where there's no one killed then you you'll find the police do in fact *rarely* shoot and kill 'innocent' people.


they were not arrests, they were killings. do you know the difference between killing someone and arresting someone? do you think it acceptable police behaviour to shoot a boy hiding under his bed, as happened to john shorthouse? do you think it acceptable police behaviour to shoot a boy in his father's arms, as happened to patrick rooney?


----------



## Utopia (Aug 27, 2011)

I never said he fired a gun did I?, he was armed, fact. If he'd have simply given himself up it would have saved everyone a lot of grief.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 27, 2011)

Utopia said:


> I never said he fired a gun did I?, he was armed, fact. If he'd have simply given himself up it would have saved everyone a lot of grief.


what are you blathering on about now? NO ONE has ever claimed john shorthouse was armed. NO ONE has ever claimed patrick rooney was armed. where do you get this shit from?


----------



## Utopia (Aug 27, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> it's always nice to see the pr exercise exposed before the off. could you point me to the sentencing guidelines which permit police execution on the grounds of police information?


 
Execution!!!!, you wanna keep away from the twitter rumour mill my friend....next thing you know you'll be looting Poundstretcher!!!


----------



## Utopia (Aug 27, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> what are you blathering on about now? NO ONE has ever claimed john shorthouse was armed. NO ONE has ever claimed patrick rooney was armed. where do you get this shit from?



Replying to GLC's post "THE IPCC DON'T BELEIVE HIS REPLICA GUN WAS CAPABLE OF FIRING ANYTHING AND HAD ADMITTED THEY LIED ABOUT WHO FIRED WHAT YOU COCKWIT.

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/ipcc-may-misled-media-over-mark-duggan-143301532.html

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-14510329"


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 27, 2011)

Utopia said:


> I never said he fired a gun did I?, he was armed, fact. If he'd have simply given himself up it would have saved everyone a lot of grief.


wriggle wriggle wriggle...

how do you know a dumb replica with no firing mechanism or method of being fired would be loaded...

please do explain why anyone would put rounds into something incapable of firing them...

and in fact the mechanism by which they might do so...

or admit you read the papers made an assumption about a black man in a poor working class neighbourhood alluded to gangstaism because you're a bit of a racist cockwit...

better to fess up now picky and I will bury you in your own bollocks otherwise...


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 27, 2011)

Utopia said:


> Execution!!!!, you wanna keep away from the twitter rumour mill my friend....next thing you know you'll be looting Poundstretcher!!!


i prefer 'murder' myself, but when something's done within the 'law' it's really an execution.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 27, 2011)

Utopia said:


> Replying to GLC's post "THE IPCC DON'T BELEIVE HIS REPLICA GUN WAS CAPABLE OF FIRING ANYTHING AND HAD ADMITTED THEY LIED ABOUT WHO FIRED WHAT YOU COCKWIT.
> 
> http://uk.news.yahoo.com/ipcc-may-misled-media-over-mark-duggan-143301532.html
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-14510329"


why don't you quote him then, you thick fuck? otherwise it looks like you're replying to the post above, mine.


----------



## Utopia (Aug 27, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> wriggle wriggle wriggle...
> 
> how do you know a dumb replica with no firing mechanism or method of being fired would be loaded...
> 
> ...


 
The fact you keep on bringing race into this little chat say's a lot about your state of mind, whats race got to do with it?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 27, 2011)

Utopia said:


> The fact you keep on bringing race into this little chat say's a lot about your state of mind, whats race got to do with it?


before we get too far along this path, could you confirm whether you know the difference between the police ARRESTING someone and the police KILLING someone?


----------



## Utopia (Aug 27, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> why don't you quote him then, you thick fuck? otherwise it looks like you're replying to the post above, mine.



Thanks for the advice buddy, will do.


----------



## paolo (Aug 27, 2011)

Realistically, none of us are in a position yet to judge this one.

We only know he was shot dead by the police. Very little other information about the actual event has come out.

Healthy scepticism is the thing. I hope the truth is discovered, whatever it is.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 27, 2011)

paolo999 said:


> Realistically, none of us are in a position yet to judge this one.


yes we are.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 27, 2011)

Utopia said:


> The fact you keep on bringing race into this little chat say's a lot about your state of mind, whats race got to do with it?


are you honestly telling me you'd be refering to him as a gangsta if he were anyone else...

you might hide your intent under passive language but it's clear and evident the slant it's coming from...

now again those questions you need to answer...

how do you know a dumb replica with no firing mechanism or method of being fired would be loaded...

 please do explain why anyone would put rounds into something incapable of firing them...

 and in fact the mechanism by which they might do so...

and post your proof he was a known criminal and or drug dealer...

we're waiting ...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 27, 2011)

paolo999 said:


> Realistically, none of us are in a position yet to judge this one.
> 
> We only know he was shot dead by the police. Very little other information about the actual event has come out.
> 
> Healthy scepticism is the thing. I hope the truth is discovered, whatever it is.


though it's ok to slander the dead man as a gangsta but not the police who've got form for killing innocent people ...

really that's what we've got to know...


----------



## Utopia (Aug 27, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> are you honestly telling me you'd be refering to him as a gangsta if he were anyone else...
> 
> you might hide your intent under passive language but it's clear and evident the slant it's coming from...
> 
> ...



You really shouldn't answer a question with another question/s.

None of us know the truth but we're entitled to opinions, personally and after hearing many versions from differing angles I think he was bad news but didn't deserve to die, if he'd have surrendered none of this would have happened......it will be interesting to find out why he didn't just go quietly? and why he felt the need to carry a weapon even if it was a replica.


----------



## paolo (Aug 27, 2011)

Footnote: Wanting the truth does not equate to sticking up for the police, or the IPCC, or our troll friend here.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 27, 2011)

Utopia said:


> You really shouldn't answer a question with another question/s.



cool I'll ignore you're questions I've asked you for proof and all your subsequent questions are responding to my question with a question.

so your proof please....

cockwit...



Utopia said:


> None of us know the truth but we're entitled to opinions, personally and after hearing many versions from differing angles I think he was bad news but didn't deserve to die, if he'd have surrendered none of this would have happened......it will be interesting to find out why he didn't just go quietly? and why he felt the need to carry a weapon even if it was a replica.



you opinion isn't vaild as you haven't got the basic facts right.

you might as well say the man was from the moon and sucked the brains from the police around him.  it's an opinion.  it has no merit.

so by your own standards you MUST now provide your proof or retract.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 27, 2011)

paolo999 said:


> Footnote: Wanting the truth does not equate to sticking up for the police, or the IPCC, or our troll friend here.


yup.

but apparently according to utopia it does make you a gangstas bitch...


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 27, 2011)

Utopia said:


> You really shouldn't answer a question with another question/s.
> 
> None of us know the truth but we're entitled to opinions, personally and after hearing many versions from differing angles I think he was bad news but didn't deserve to die, if he'd have surrendered none of this would have happened......it will be interesting to find out why he didn't just go quietly? and why he felt the need to carry a weapon even if it was a replica.


diarmuid o'neill was trying to surrender to the police and they killed him. so why do you think the blame's on mark duggan? you really are a piece of shit, aren't you, and not even a decent solid turd but something more runny and fly-blown.


----------



## Utopia (Aug 27, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> cool I'll ignore you're questions I've asked you for proof and all your subsequent questions are responding to my question with a question.
> 
> so your proof please....
> 
> ...



None of us have proof about anything, yet, never said I did.  I expressed an opinion....isn't that what we're all doing on here?  I have faith that the truth will come out and if it turns out the chap was innocent of any wrong doings, tried to surrender and was then killed in cold blood......well then a full retraction and apology expressing my love for GLC and his lovely writings will follow.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 27, 2011)

Utopia said:


> None of us have proof about anything, yet, never said I did. I expressed an opinion....isn't that what we're all doing on here? I have faith that the truth will come out and if it turns out the chap was innocent of any wrong doings, tried to surrender and was then killed in cold blood......well then a full retraction and apology expressing my love for GLC and his lovely writings will follow.


* afaik md was never convicted;

* he can't have been killed other than in cold blood as he was in no position to resist arrest;

* i think only the police have suggested he didn't try to surrender, and they shot him as they've shot so many other people.


----------



## Utopia (Aug 27, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> diarmuid o'neill was trying to surrender to the police and they killed him. so why do you think the blame's on mark duggan? you really are a piece of shit, aren't you, and not even a decent solid turd but something more runny and fly-blown.



Nope, i'm actually a pretty decent human being with a stunning girlfriend, great job, bit of money in the bank, can run 10 miles in under a hour and good looking to boot.

If he had been compliant to the police's requests I doubt any of this would have happened so at least some of the blame lies with him surely?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 27, 2011)

Utopia said:


> If he had been compliant to the police's requests I doubt any of this would have happened so at least some of the blame lies with him surely?



So, he _deserved_ to be pulled from a mini cab and shot dead?


----------



## paolo (Aug 27, 2011)

Utopia - this isn't Brazil. Although it sounds like you wish it was (and others pretend it already is).


----------



## peterkro (Aug 27, 2011)

Utopia said:


> Nope, i'm actually a pretty decent human being with a stunning girlfriend, great job, bit of money in the bank, can run 10 miles in under a hour and good looking to boot.
> 
> If he had been compliant to the police's requests I doubt any of this would have happened so at least some of the blame lies with him surely?


You are Walter Mitty.AICM £5 prize.


----------



## Utopia (Aug 27, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> So, he _deserved_ to be pulled from a mini cab and shot dead?


Proof?


----------



## paolo (Aug 27, 2011)

I





Utopia said:


> Proof?



There's no dispute that he was in a mini cab, and was shot by police.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 27, 2011)

Utopia said:


> Nope, i'm actually a pretty decent human being with a stunning girlfriend, great job, bit of money in the bank, can run 10 miles in under a hour and good looking to boot.
> 
> If he had been compliant to the police's requests I doubt any of this would have happened so at least some of the blame lies with him surely?


you clearly know fuck all about the case.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SxRUearqMk

http://www.amnesty.org/en/library/info/EUR45/014/2000/en


----------



## Utopia (Aug 27, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> you clearly know fuck all about the case.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SxRUearqMk
> 
> http://www.amnesty.org/en/library/info/EUR45/014/2000/en


 
FFS.....i'm on about, and have been all the time, the Duggan case.


----------



## paolo (Aug 27, 2011)

Utopia said:


> FFS.....i'm on about, and have been all the time, the Duggan case.



Who was travelling in a mini cab, and then shot by police. Which you dispute even though the police don't.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 27, 2011)

Utopia said:


> FFS.....i'm on about, and have been all the time, the Duggan case.


yes. and you're making yourself look a fucking wanker on that front too.


----------



## Utopia (Aug 27, 2011)

paolo999 said:


> Who was travelling in a mini cab, and then shot by police. Which you dispute even though the police don't.


 

PM was on about a different case hence the confusion.


----------



## Utopia (Aug 27, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> yes. and you're making yourself look a fucking wanker on that front too.



No I don't think I am......i'm merely expressing an opinion, how is that being a wanker?....just because it differs to yours?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 27, 2011)

Utopia said:


> I think if you compared those arrests to the arrest's where there's no one killed then you you'll find the police do in fact *rarely* shoot and kill 'innocent' people.


can you say whether you see any difference between the police killing a child and arresting a child? i only ask because apparently you don't.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 27, 2011)

Utopia said:


> No I don't think I am......i'm merely expressing an opinion, how is that being a wanker?....just because it differs to yours?


you are basing those opinions - drawing conclusions - from beliefs which according to garf do not accord with the facts. as such your opinion is devoid of value. and wilfully continuing to hold an opinion when its vacuity has been demonstrated is the sign of the fucking wanker.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 27, 2011)

Utopia said:


> None of us have proof about anything, yet, never said I did. I expressed an opinion....isn't that what we're all doing on here? I have faith that the truth will come out and if it turns out the chap was innocent of any wrong doings, tried to surrender and was then killed in cold blood......well then a full retraction and apology expressing my love for GLC and his lovely writings will follow.


no you made a categorical statement contained within a question and are now attempting to wriggle out of it but claiming it was opinion...

here it is again in case you've forgotten:



> By 'anyone' I take it you mean 'known criminal/drug dealers with links to gangs who carry loaded weapons' don't you?



care to try again with your I'm retracting my obviously, and easily provable incorrect, based on biased and now proven untrustworthy sources comments sorry for acting like a dick ...

we're all waiting...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 27, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> * afaik md was never convicted;
> 
> * he can't have been killed other than in cold blood as he was in no position to resist arrest;
> 
> * i think only the police have suggested he didn't try to surrender, and they shot him as they've shot so many other people.



never convicted or charged

he was cuffed when shot which suggests at best luke warm blood...

the police haven't suggested he attempted to evade any kind of capture this is fiction from utopias diseased mind.

the police have a trigger happy reputation.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 27, 2011)

Utopia said:


> No I don't think I am......i'm merely expressing an opinion, how is that being a wanker?....just because it differs to yours?


because it's different to even the polices who are currently under investigation and seems to be based on intial reports given by the met via the IPCC which they have both now admitted were lies.

jesus christ man ...


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 27, 2011)

so what we've got is someone who sees police killings of children as 'arrests', who thinks the jury's still out on the police in the case of mark duggan though he was shot while restrained, and who's wriggling like billy-o to try to extricate himself from the bollocks he's posted.

is that a fair assessment, garf?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 27, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> so what we've got is someone who sees police killings of children as 'arrests', who thinks the jury's still out on the police in the case of mark duggan though he was shot while restrained, and who's wriggling like billy-o to try to extricate himself from the bollocks he's posted.
> 
> is that a fair assessment, garf?


I'd say it was fair.

to me it looks like one of those well I've seen it on sky so it must be true arguments, it shows an utter lack of perception or appreciation for the actual facts and now they don't want to back down because they've made their position clear...  Admittedly it's the tone the edior sets on these boards however personally I think it's showers way to debate.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 27, 2011)

lulz... Utopia lives up to his tagline anyhows... no point argueing with an idiot imo...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 27, 2011)

AKA pseudonym said:


> lulz... Utopia lives up to his tagline anyhows... no point argueing with an idiot imo...


too right up against the wall with them...


----------



## Utopia (Aug 27, 2011)

Yaaaaaaaaaawn. I've far better things to be doing. Enjoy your debate on things we all don't really know anything about.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 27, 2011)

Utopia said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaawn. I've far better things to be doing. Enjoy your debate on things we all don't really know anything about.


unlawful killings by police since 1990 in England
foreby a heap over here...
anyhows....

not getting dragged to idiot level....
Hope all goes well in Notting Hill..


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 27, 2011)

Utopia said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaawn. I've far better things to be doing. Enjoy your debate on things we all don't really know anything about.


that's your admission of error... you shower...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 27, 2011)

AKA pseudonym said:


> unlawful killings by police since 1990 in England.



your link doesn't work btw


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 27, 2011)

Utopia said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaawn. I've far better things to be doing. Enjoy your debate on things we all don't really know anything about.


just because you don't know anything about them doesn't mean other people are similarly ignorant.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 27, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> your link doesn't work btw


oops... correct linky
and edited


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 27, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> just because you don't know anything about them doesn't mean other people are similarly ignorant.


Therein lies the conceit.


----------



## DrRingDing (Aug 27, 2011)

Utopia said:


> Nope, i'm actually a pretty decent human being with a stunning girlfriend, great job, bit of money in the bank, can run 10 miles in under a hour and good looking to boot.



You sound like an utter arsehole (and potentially a psychopath).


----------



## claphamboy (Aug 27, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> in nearly all the police shooting case though you wriggling dishonest maggot it has been revealed the person shot was innocent...
> 
> really raoul moat was maybe the first guilty shooting incident in many many many years...



You sure about that?

Let's take deaths caused by police shootings between 1993 & 2011 - there has been a total of 45 of such cases (source), of which 12 were unlawful killings (source), which suggests that it's far from 'nearly all involve innocent people'.

Of course, it's the cases of unlawful killings that always gets the most media coverage, and so it's easier for those to stick in the mind.

What is worrying is that the unlawful killings are almost 25% of the total, of course cock-ups will happen, but that does seem very high.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 27, 2011)

claphamboy said:


> You sure about that?
> 
> Let's take deaths caused by police shootings between 1993 & 2011 - there has been a total of 45 of such cases (source), of which 12 were unlawful killings (source), which suggests that it's far from 'nearly all involve innocent people'.
> 
> ...


 
note the caveat on their site.



> The data below represents the number of unlawful killing verdicts and manslaughter or other serious prosecutions of state agents in cases of deaths in prison or in police custody or pursuits since 1990 that INQUEST is aware of. *The data is shown by the year the verdict was returned at an inquest or trial. Where no year is shown there were no unlawful killing verdicts returned.*



which also means a significant number never gets to trial or is charged with unlawful killing for example JCDM no trial... just a dodgey inquest... no verdict of unlawful killing... but you and I know that it was.

Also these aren't all the deaths otherwise roaul moat would be on there... and so on...


----------



## claphamboy (Aug 27, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> note the caveat on their site.



Yes, I note that, but there's a big gap between 25% and 'nearly all' (90%?, 95%?)



> which also means a significant number never gets to trial or is charged with unlawful killing



It doesn't, it just means 'some', that could be anything from 1 or 2 to a 'significant number', which from your previous claim would need to be around about another 25-30 cases, but if you want to go with the 'significant number' claim, then it is for you to provide a source to back that up.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 27, 2011)

mate you' are way to literal sometimes I wasn't being statistically accurate


----------



## likesfish (Aug 27, 2011)

just how the fuck are armed officers meant to work out that a gun is a replica incapable of firing at them (apart from the obvious way of letting the suspect try to shoot them first)


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 27, 2011)

likesfish said:


> just how the fuck are armed officers meant to work out that a gun is a replica incapable of firing at them (apart from the obvious way of letting the suspect try to shoot them first)


I'd guess that would be to do with it was found in the taxi not on him would indicate that they only knew about the gun after the fact... oh and as 4 of them where used to take him down before he was then shot... I think it's likely they'd have been safe to search him...

no doubt it'll all come out in the investigation however... not that they'll be charged.

Again we only have the IPCC/Met version which we know is lies to suggest he was armed at the time of the shooting... others who witnessed it (and may have their own agendas) claim otherwise.   The investigation assuming another whitewash will a least admit if he was armed at the time.

In any case a replica gun was recovered from the scene not the body...


----------



## likesfish (Aug 27, 2011)

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/crime/shot-dead-by-police-30-officers-convicted-0-511859.html
 off the 30 cases 21 seem fairly open and shut legal shoots
examples
*JASON GIFFORD, 27*
Shot in 2002 in Aylesbury after he confronted officers with a sword and shotgun
PROSECUTION: None
*MICHAEL MALSBURY, 62*
shot in 2001 running out of his house in Harrow firing at police.
PROSECUTION: None
 can't see how either of those could be considered muuuuuurder
diarmand ira volunteer patriots game is a dangerous one don't play if you dont want to get hurt


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 27, 2011)

yeah and so?

what are you some kinda police killing champion... grow up.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 27, 2011)

likesfish said:


> diarmand ira volunteer patriots game is a dangerous one don't play if you dont want to get hurt


simple question: if someone's trying to surrender to the police, have they the right to kill him? y/n


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 27, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> yeah and so?
> 
> what are you some kinda police killing champion... grow up.


if only he was the new harry roberts, then he'd be a police killing champion


----------



## likesfish (Aug 27, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> simple question: if someone's trying to surrender to the police, have they the right to kill him? y/n



 yes they have I have no problem with that in the slightest provos were not above claiming to surrender and then opening fire so tough


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 27, 2011)

likesfish said:


> yes they have I have no problem with that in the slightest provos were not above claiming to surrender and then opening fire so tough


please tell me when the ira claimed to surrender and then opened fire.

e2a: the only incident turned up by a search for 'ira' and 'false surrender' is the famous kilmichael ambush, when the forces of the crown made as if to surrender and then opened fire. but that was in the tan war, somewhat before the founding of the provisional ira.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 27, 2011)

*taps watch*


----------



## likesfish (Aug 27, 2011)

ok checking I'll give you that I was wrong.
 but were perfectly happy to kill the unarmed so still fucking tough


----------



## likesfish (Aug 27, 2011)

ok checking I'll give you that I was wrong.
 but were perfectly happy to kill the unarmed so still fucking tough


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 27, 2011)

likesfish said:


> ok checking I'll give you that I was wrong.
> but were perfectly happy to kill the unarmed so still fucking tough


so as far as you're concerned there is no need for the rule of law in this society, that the police should have the right to top people you don't like.

as for people happy to kill the unarmed, i've given you patrick rooney, john shorthouse, harry stanley and jean charles de menezes. given a few more minutes i could come up with a load of other unarmed people the police have killed. if your beef with the 'ra is their killing the unarmed, then for the sake of consistency you have to have a beef with the police too.


----------



## claphamboy (Aug 27, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> mate you' are way to literal sometimes I wasn't being statistically accurate



No, in fact you weren't being accurate in anyway whatsoever, in fact you were just making wild claims and projecting them up as facts.



> _really raoul moat was maybe the first guilty shooting incident in many many many years_



Oh, and I forgot to pick you up on this earlier. Moat isn't on the list of people that the police shoot dead, due to the fact that the cunt shoot himself dead.


----------



## likesfish (Aug 27, 2011)

the Police should be held to account when they fuck up but that independent article was full of errors 30 deaths that were dodgy more like 9 and even one of those with even a brief investigation looks a lot less dodgy drug dealer involved with an exchange of gun fire OK he wasn't holding the weapon but sure as hell was involved


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 27, 2011)

I think Utopia should change his/her name to Police State.


----------



## likesfish (Aug 27, 2011)

funny how nobody riots when black people shoot or stab other black people.
 or is just that the culture
  Think maybe somebody should like try and do something about it like the police with Operation trident for example?
 Armed response are right on the bleeding edge of getting it wrong or right fuck it up and somebody dies police being human are going to fuck up sometimes but they fuck up a lot less times than acab crowd state.
 I think people who are prepared to do that job deserve a bit more understanding when they get it wrong.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 27, 2011)

likesfish said:


> I think people who are prepared to do that job deserve a bit more understanding when they get it wrong.



Like the understanding they showed to Mark Duggan's family by refusing to speak to them after the shooting? I hope all the poor officers involved are now receiving therapy and group hugs.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 27, 2011)

likesfish said:


> funny how nobody riots when black people shoot or stab other black people.
> or is just that the culture
> Think maybe somebody should like try and do something about it like the police with Operation trident for example?
> Armed response are right on the bleeding edge of getting it wrong or right fuck it up and somebody dies police being human are going to fuck up sometimes but they fuck up a lot less times than acab crowd state.
> I think people who are prepared to do that job deserve a bit more understanding when they get it wrong.


are you seriously for real???

what if it was your family member or someone you knew to be innocent? 'ah that's ok, they desreve more understanding!' what THE FUCK?
and your standard racist shite doesn't even deserve a response


----------



## likesfish (Aug 27, 2011)

Don't think that was actually the CO19 team that did the shooting.
 That was unforgivable though can't see why the fuck they couldn't get someone with some gold on the shoulder to offer tea and sympathy and explain the procedure of what is happening and the time frame of what happens next when they are likely to hear.
 Its understandable that the coppers at the station probably know as much as the Druggan family even less.
 But even I could figure out dead black man shot by police bad bad pr regardless of the situation so showing a bit of understanding even if there's good reason that you know or can tell the family fuck all at the moment.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 27, 2011)

likesfish said:


> Don't think that was actually the CO19 team that did the shooting.
> That was unforgivable though can't see why the fuck they couldn't get someone with some gold on the shoulder to offer tea and sympathy and explain the procedure of what is happening and the time frame of what happens next when they are likely to hear.
> Its understandable that the coppers at the station probably know as much as the Druggan family even less.
> But even I could figure out dead black man shot by police bad bad pr regardless of the situation so showing a bit of understanding even if there's good reason that you know or can tell the family fuck all at the moment.



it's Mark Duggan
stop being a cunt


----------



## likesfish (Aug 27, 2011)

Leroy James 14 stabbed to death 10th teenager killed in London this year.

Armed Police get called out to shitty situations they are going to fuck up being human you fuck up with a firearm somebody dies.
  Fact of life.

while there are armed criminals and nutters police are going to need to be armed


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 27, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> if only he was the new harry roberts, then he'd be a police killing champion


I think that award went moaty didn't it!


----------



## Callie (Aug 27, 2011)

likesfish said:


> Leroy James 14 stabbed to death 10th teenager killed in London this year.


 Its awful, its so, so sad that kids are happy to carry knives, and kill each other. I don't think seeing people like the police carry weapons helps with that at all though. Although I also don't think thats the bottom of the reason why it happens.



> Armed Police get called out to shitty situations they are going to fuck up being human you fuck up with a firearm somebody dies.
> Fact of life.


 It shouldn't be though, should it? They have the training, the expertise, the procedures and the back up of their employer and the government. They should be getting it right, every time. And if they don't get it right there should be hell to pay. I don't think for one minute that if I fucked up at work I would be allowed to get away with saying 'oh im just human, we all make mistakes'.



> while there are armed criminals and nutters police are going to need to be armed


 Yeah just up the stakes so the criminals are more likely to tool up. Great plan.


----------



## Callie (Aug 27, 2011)

likesfish said:


> That was unforgivable though can't see why the fuck they couldn't get someone with some gold on the shoulder to offer tea and sympathy and explain the procedure of what is happening and the time frame of what happens next when they are likely to hear.



Would have been nice for them to try and explain how/why he has been labelled a gangster and why an almost totally incorrect story was being paraded around by the media.


----------



## likesfish (Aug 27, 2011)

It shouldn't be though, should it? They have the training, the expertise, the procedures and the back up of their employer and the government. They should be getting it right, every time. And if they don't get it right there should be hell to pay. I don't think for one minute that if I fucked up at work I would be allowed to get away with saying 'oh im just human, we all make mistakes'.

Yeah just up the stakes so the criminals are more likely to tool up. Great plan.[/quote]

 you'd like to think so but the level of training of some armed cops is scary CO19 is fairly competent but some of the county forces get less trigger time than say the TA   Sussex Police managed to kill a naked man in a bed after attempting a Tactic the SAS considered high risk.
 but here's the kicker they had the kit the black outfits the guns but the entire team had not even met the before the raid 
 The ideal armed op is one where the cops turn up with so much fire power the target decides there's no option but to quit.
  but if the other side are mad or off there face or otherwise troubled its going bad fast.
 most jobs can't go catastrophically wrong in less than a second


----------



## Callie (Aug 27, 2011)

How do you know all this? Is this common knowledge? What happened as a result of all that incompetance you have just mentioned?


----------



## likesfish (Aug 27, 2011)

The copper who shot the bloke got off as normal none of the commanders who allowed the raid even faced trial the tactic of an armed search of night of a block of flats might have been worth it for some Hollywood style desperate risk for a routine drug bust a moronic risk to take.
knew a copper who patrolled Gatwick he got to fire 100 rounds a year actually joined the TA to get more range time.
so that's about 10 minutes shooting taking your time with a semi auto. 
considering his job in the event would be to stop terrorists with machine guns and not shoot civilians at the same time that's pathetic. might have got better the problem is training a swat team is fucking expensive and most of time you won't need it. not just the ammo and range for the coppers but while there shooting they are not being coppers.
doesn't help that armed coppers are not allowed to own private firearms as that might make them gun nuts a stupid policy that coppers who target shoot as a hobby can't be armed coppers as they might be too keen on shooting.


----------



## Riklet (Aug 27, 2011)

Oh the poor dears.

Almost as stupid as shooting innocent people with (semi) automatic weapons really.  But not quite.


----------



## TopCat (Aug 28, 2011)

Likesfish. tell me more about the naked man operation. Very little came out of thix...


----------



## pesh (Aug 28, 2011)

this was the case wasn't it?

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...ter-police-shoot-naked-man-in-bed-685719.html


----------



## likesfish (Aug 28, 2011)

pesh said:


> this was the case wasn't it?
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...ter-police-shoot-naked-man-in-bed-685719.html


 that was it
A cluster fuck of immense proportions.
completely over top use of force reguarding the threat
 Then the people used to deliver  the force neither have the skills or the preparation to carry it off and nobody had the balls to say this is bollocks lets go home and rethink it. Then After predictably it turned to ratshit the leadership tried to justify what was completely unjustifiable.
   A certain Army officer got hold of some "intelligence" that the provo's were setting up a machine gun shoot his solution a platoon sized attack complete with grenades and a rocket launcher result of this insanity the platoon after a long briefing got as far as the drop off point and then returned to camp


----------



## Karac (Aug 28, 2011)

Well it didnt kick off on Childrens Day-i havent been for years until today-what amazed me was how rich and gentrified that whole area has become-ok Notting Hill granted but all down Ladbroke Grove and further.
The police were visible but not overly so


----------



## ska invita (Aug 28, 2011)

Yes, very peaceful all day - and i think it will be the same tomorrow. Good.


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 29, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-14706924

*Notting Hill Carnival: Police hail 'peaceful' event*


----------



## salem (Aug 29, 2011)

Good news, I didn't notice much on facebook about people going (photos/status updates etc) and the buzz on here was pretty much non-existant. I wonder were numbers down?


----------



## DJ Squelch (Aug 29, 2011)

I went today, first time in more than 10 years. Had a great time, atmosphere seemed really good, didn't see any trouble from the crowd.
Was a bit worried something might kick off when old bill went a bit OTT in All Saints Rd at about 7.30pm briefly, nicking some bloke for being pissed & dancing in front of a lorry that was trying to move. Apart from that the police seemed to have the attitude just about right all day.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 29, 2011)

salem said:


> Good news, I didn't notice much on facebook about people going (photos/status updates etc) and the buzz on here was pretty much non-existant. I wonder were numbers down?


hard to say if down, as it still feels like an awful lot of people - probably down a little bit. Was very hard to rustle up company this year...


----------



## paolo (Aug 29, 2011)

One poster here confidently said the police would kick it off. Seems like their armchair fighter's idea didn't happen. Maybe people who like Carnival, and plod, don't actually want a load of shit. Seems that way


----------



## spliff (Aug 30, 2011)

Don't go there anymore, but really pleased a peaceful time was enjoyed.

Bet there's some pissed off hacks at the Mail.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 30, 2011)

There are some nice Carnival pictures on the BBC News site
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 30, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-14708814

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-14709214


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 30, 2011)

guess half the residents of notting hill are now agrovated “damn us not have more reasons  to push for a relocation of the festival" hehe


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 30, 2011)

Ax^ said:


> guess half the residents of notting hill are now agrovated “damn us not have more reasons to push for a relocation of the festival" hehe



Nah, I doubt that.


----------



## spliff (Aug 30, 2011)

Ax^ said:


> guess half the residents of notting hill are now agrovated “damn us not have more reasons to push for a relocation of the festival" hehe


Most of the residents I know in the area certainly wouldn't want it relocated to somewhere like Hyde Park, but then I only know the hoi polloi not the wealthy gentrifiers and their ilk.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 30, 2011)

paolo999 said:


> One poster here confidently said the police would kick it off. Seems like their armchair fighter's idea didn't happen. Maybe people who like Carnival, and plod, don't actually want a load of shit. Seems that way


do you mean gavman?


----------



## revlon (Aug 30, 2011)

hammersmith and city line got stopped  around nine last night because of a person under a train a latimer road.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 30, 2011)

fucking mad picture of someone whose just knifed someone else (guy in striped teeshirt)


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 30, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> fucking mad picture of someone whose just knifed someone else (guy in striped teeshirt)


 most sensible people would pick another place to stab someone rather than in front of a load of cops


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 30, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> most sensible people would pick another place to stab someone rather than in front of a load of cops



And a Sun photographer. What a fucking twat. Hope the victim recovers okay and gets to see his attacker sent down.


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 30, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> fucking mad picture of someone whose just knifed someone else (guy in striped teeshirt)



Any idea if the stabbed chap was OK?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 30, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> Any idea if the stabbed chap was OK?



Serious but stable, reports say.


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 30, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> Serious but stable, reports say.



Got a link please?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 30, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> most sensible people would pick another place to stab someone rather than in front of a load of cops


it was one of the things that struck me the most, the sheer brazen cheek of the attacker. he doesn't look phased or scared or anything, its just something that's happened.


----------



## Callie (Aug 30, 2011)

lizzie:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-14716306

blurred out faces there though - maybe that link pic needs adjusting paulie? i dunno.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 30, 2011)

yes, i saw the later blurred image. this is still online some 12 hours after i saw it, so if those who host it have some problems, i would imagine they'll take it down. i hope it means they have more chance of catching and convicting the cowardly fucker myself.


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks Callie


----------



## Callie (Aug 30, 2011)

are those FIT cops?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 30, 2011)

Callie said:


> are those FIT cops?


actually, you might be right there, with the blue flash on the back there.


----------



## Callie (Aug 30, 2011)

and the snazzy hats, blue helmets too.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 30, 2011)

no don't think so
they wear those baseball caps as they think it is a 'soft' look/approach
notice he has his riot helmet handy tho and they'll have shitloads of vans full of other kit if it kicked off or they fancied intimidating people.

that is a mad pic and glad they caught the cunt
fair play to the bloke trying to trip him up! copper should have been quicker!


----------



## ddraig (Aug 30, 2011)

tho they do look like shortarses which fit tend to be


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 30, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> actually, you might be right there, with the blue flash on the back there.


oh for fuck's sake.

1) they're not fit. tbh i'm not sure they're met. but they're certainly not fit.

the reasons i am not sure they're met are their caps. tsg wear pale blue baseball caps, i haven't seen anyone else in the met follow suit. finally, the blue patch on the cop turning away says '... police'. the '...' bit doesn't look look enough to say 'metropolitan'. however, the cop nearest does seem to have WW on his helmet, which could mean they're level 2 from wandsworth.

2) what used to be a giveaway if cops were fit was blue on the shoulders of the jacket. this is somewhat rarer now. but cops doing the intelligence thing haven't yet been seen wearing baseball caps, it's generally usual cop caps and less frequently you'll see cops in tits doing it.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 30, 2011)

oh ffs up your grumpy arse you grumpy twat.

night


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 30, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> oh ffs up your grumpy arse you grumpy twat.
> 
> night


i'm not grumpy 

i just thought that after 12 or more years of the fit people would be able to recognise their stupid jackets


----------



## ddraig (Aug 30, 2011)

yeah i wondered if it actually says 'Heddlu' not 'Metropolitan'


----------



## Callie (Aug 30, 2011)

ddraig said:


> yeah i wondered if it actually says 'Heddlu' not 'Metropolitan'


I didn't see any cops that weren't met. But tbh I don't really know what I'm looking at/for. as demonstrated.

12 years ago pickmans, I wanted to be a copper. Only cos i thought you got free horses and dogs though. imagine my disappointment!


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 30, 2011)

Callie said:


> I didn't see any cops that weren't met. But tbh I don't really know what I'm looking at/for. as demonstrated.
> 
> 12 years ago pickmans, I wanted to be a copper. Only cos i thought you got free horses and dogs though. imagine my disappointment!


yeh. all most of them get is a big stick and cs spray.

what a letdown

((( callie)))


----------



## Callie (Aug 30, 2011)

Sort that out. It's wonky.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 30, 2011)

Callie said:


> Sort that out. It's wonky.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 30, 2011)

i saw it too


----------



## editor (Aug 31, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> fucking mad picture of someone whose just knifed someone else (guy in striped teeshirt)



That dude with the shopping trying to trip up the fucking dickhead with a knife is well brave.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 31, 2011)

braver than the plod!


----------



## likesfish (Aug 31, 2011)

I think the Plod must have been going WTF I doubt you expect somebody to stab somebody right in front of you
  Twats 16 so thats his street rep made


----------



## ddraig (Aug 31, 2011)

are the police trained?
what do you think the briefing that morning would have consisted of?
they took the job and that is what they are paid to do no?

is there anything you wouldn't excuse them for??


----------



## claphamboy (Aug 31, 2011)

ddraig said:


> braver than the plod!



How can you tell this from a photo, have you see video footage?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 31, 2011)

likesfish said:


> Twats 16 so thats his street rep made



He'll probably do less time than the Facebook Two.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 31, 2011)

claphamboy said:


> How can you tell this from a photo, have you see video footage?


no
have you got a link to some?

they don't look much further away than the brave bloke with bags. the closest copper is reaching for radio/cs gas and the other one is facing the other way.
to me it looks like it just literally happened and the stance plod are taking 'looks' like they are freaked out and standing back.
as you can see, nearly everyone in the photo is looking where the incident is and there is a bit of space where i presume people have got out of the way


----------



## claphamboy (Aug 31, 2011)

ddraig said:


> no
> have you got a link to some?
> 
> they don't look much further away than the brave bloke with bags. the closest copper is reaching for radio/cs gas and the other one is facing the other way.
> ...



Oh, so, basically you're just jumping to conclusions, based on fuck all - jolly good! 

On the other hand, perhaps the coppers had their backs to what happened, when it happened, which would explain why the stabber thought he could get away with it, and they just turned around at the moment the photo was taken?



> the other one is facing the other way



As in looking at the victim to see how badly he was injured, if it was life threatening and in need of urgent medical help you mean?

Jesus, I am no defender of the cops, but twats like you making shit up from a single photo make me fucking laugh.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 31, 2011)

editor said:


> That dude with the shopping trying to trip up the fucking dickhead with a knife is well brave.


or very clumsy


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 31, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> or very clumsy


nah, i seen two pics of the guy now today and he's been quite brave/foolhardy at the very least. i admire his bottle.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 31, 2011)

claphamboy said:


> Oh, so, basically you're just jumping to conclusions, based on fuck all - jolly good!
> 
> On the other hand, perhaps the coppers had their backs to what happened, when it happened, which would explain why the stabber thought he could get away with it, and they just turned around at the moment the photo was taken?
> 
> ...


i am making no more assumptions than you tbf

and do you not notice where i say "to me it looks like" etc
i don't claim to be some plod professor like the odd weird poster here


----------



## A380 (Sep 1, 2011)

ddraig said:


> braver than the plod!


I never thought I'd see you running the same editorial line as the Daily Mail...


----------



## WWWeed (Sep 1, 2011)

Top tip for todays busy yoot dem: When looting / slicing people / robbing people for their bottled water it’s probably best to cover your face. Especially if you are doing it at carnival in front of a million plus people who probably all have some form of camera.


----------



## baffled (Sep 2, 2011)

ddraig said:


> yeah i wondered if it actually says 'Heddlu' not 'Metropolitan'



They are Heddlu police, you can see it more clearly in the original sun picture.


----------



## BlackArab (Sep 4, 2011)

ddraig said:


> no
> have you got a link to some?
> 
> they don't look much further away than the brave bloke with bags. the closest copper is reaching for radio/cs gas and the other one is facing the other way.
> ...



I'm not going to argue with that but find it interesting that we can interpret things from the same photo. For me, the cop facing the victim is clearly beginning to run towards the victim as are two black men to the right. Cop 2 appears to be shocked by the stabbing but preparing to tackle the stabber but also concerned that the hero might be stabbed. It's a powerful and fascinating image that I keep returning to and discovering new aspects to, I wouldn't be surprised if it picks up awards.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 4, 2011)

BlackArab said:


> I'm not going to argue with that but find it interesting that we can interpret things from the same photo. For me, the cop facing the victim is clearly beginning to run towards the victim as are two black men to the right. Cop 2 appears to be shocked by the stabbing but preparing to tackle the stabber but also concerned that the hero might be stabbed. It's a powerful and fascinating image that I keep returning to and discovering new aspects to, I wouldn't be surprised if it picks up awards.


Yes, it really is an amazing picture, that contains so much detail and captures so much intensity in a moment, as well as the banality of violence in a peculiar way.


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 8, 2011)

That is a pretty amazing picture.


----------

